# Should we get her



## Blanca (Jan 7, 2021)

This pup is being sold as a pure breed. She does not look like a vizsla? Should we get her?


----------



## Stevie D (May 22, 2020)

I'm sure that you'll get some much more experienced members providing input, but it's hard to say from the little information there and on the site. She certainly doesn't have the normal V colouring, but I see that the breeder has Vs and Weims. Could she be a Vizmaraner? They also talk about being a breeder of miniature puppies.

At the end of the day, if you like her look, I'd say do some more research on the breeder and her parents (the site doesn't have the typical breeder detailed information https://vizslaweimaranerbreeders.com/about/). See how long they've been around (says 2014), verify their registration and go meet them if you can. Any reputable breeder will give you any info that you want and won't be too eager to give up their pups to just anyone.

For what it's worth, my concern from my quick look is that they seem to specialize in breeding and shipping dogs, and nothing is available for the parents: showing and field trials. If most of their dogs are shipped, how do they guarantee the health? Not saying that they aren't reputable, but those are some red flags for me. Personally, I would be more comfortable with a local breeder that provides more information up front and who I would have more ready access to. Just my $.02.

She certainly does look beautiful though.


----------



## Blanca (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank you for your input. Helps a lot. I will research a little more. I ask about her parents but did not get a response about them. Another red flag as you say.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Depends on the breeder. 
is the breeder a responsible one?
Do they compete in different venues with their dogs? Do they do health clearances?
Have you met any of their dogs, and what is their temperament?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never mind.
There is no such thing as a Miniature Vizsla.
I would run from any breeder that touts they are breeding them. Bragging about breeding Vizsla that are out of standard, and calling them miniature, does nothing to improve the breed.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

why would a v and weim breeder have a german shepherd picture in their headline.

No address listed. phone # ? 12 week old pups available. still?

This screams scam to me


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

I am becoming very cynical.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll be blunt: it's not a Vizsla. The breeder is sketchy and you should not buy her.


----------



## Blanca (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah I’m not going to buy her as a vizsla. I was going to Offer him 200$ and see if he accepts. But I think I’ll keep looking for a vizsla


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you made a good decision.
There are some things in the info provided on their website that give me cause for concern, but I'll reserve judgement.
I don't know what area of the country you are in, but there are Vizsla organizations all over the US that can put you in contact with a known, proven,reputable, breeder. I'll tell you upfront, there really aren't as many as you think.
If you were to look at Vizsla pedigrees across the country, you would quickly start to identify some specific kennel lines common to all the top performing dogs. It takes time, a deep committment, and a not small investment, to develop a quality line of Vizslas.
You will also find that many of the top kennels, and known successful small breeders, have a one year, to two year, waiting period. The Vizsla community is not a large community.
If you tell us the general area of the country you are in, perhaps someone here on the forum can provide a few breeder names.


----------

